# Laptop speaker volume



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I just bought a new laptop, a Toshiba model C675D-S7109. and am disappointed to observe that the structural gain of the internal audio speakers is unacceptably low. When I select any Youtube video and run it with both the Youtube gain and the Toshiba toolbar mixer gain set at 100%, the volume is still to low to be useful. Is there any way to increase the amplifier gain structure?


----------



## madcratebuilder (Sep 9, 2010)

Low volume on lap tops is pretty common problem. I bought a Logitech USB Laptop Speaker, model Z305. Excellent clip-on speaker system. Amazon has them at a good price.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I just ordered the above recommended, Logitech USB Laptop Speaker system from eBay. Not the solution I was hoping for, but I guess it will have to do.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Earbuds would work quite well, too.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

That looks like a very slender laptop, where are they supposed to put speakers that can actually output any type of volume with any semblance of sound quality?

Customer: I don't like this laptop.
Salesman: What's wrong with it?

Customer: When I bought this, I expected the battery to last for at least 24 hours between charges while I play WoW. It was supposed to sound like my $10K HT system, screen needs to be at least 19"WS, weigh less than a pound, have a full size keyboard, and fit into my breast pocket.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

We've had the technology to make small speakers since at least the early 1960s.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

That computer received pretty bad reviews, including about poor speakers.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

That might be why Best Buy is selling it for $20 to $40 less than their comparable machines. I just paid $329 for it last night.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> We've had the technology to make small speakers since at least the early 1960s.


It's likely your old enough to need some, they fit in your ears and have a volume control. In nursing homes they call them hearing aides. My son calls them Skullcandy.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> We've had the technology to make small speakers since at least the early 1960s.


The speakers on the Lenovo laptops are very loud and clear (for what they are). Not that I'd ever buy another one, but the sound system is really good on both of ours.

Rich


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Rich said:


> The speakers on the Lenovo laptops are very loud and clear (for what they are). Not that I'd ever buy another one, but the sound system is really good on both of ours...


I had never heard of Lenovo before, so I went to eBay and searched for Lenovo laptop and saw that there were over 20,000 of them for sale there! :eek2:

And for just $1.99, shipping included, I could buy a tiny, replacement Lenovo laptop speaker from a Buy-it-Now listing, but being a technician, I know better than to try to remedy my problem that way. :nono2:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> I had never heard of Lenovo before, so I went to eBay and searched for Lenovo laptop and saw that there were over 20,000 of them for sale there! :eek2:
> :


I believe Lenovo is the company that bought IBM laptop division.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They are, and still very good. I think their R&D facility in North Carolina is the same facility that IBM had, and Lenovo got the employees with it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I hate Lenovo because 1, they don't put the Ctrl key in the correct place on the keyboard, and 2, their service division SUCKS. They cannot EVER send a correct replacement part on the first try, and then try and charge us for the replacement...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> I had never heard of Lenovo before, so I went to eBay and searched for Lenovo laptop and saw that there were over 20,000 of them for sale there! :eek2:


Hmm. That sounds like it's worth exploring. I've only had this Lenovo laptop for a few months and I've already experienced one catastrophic event.



> And for just $1.99, shipping included, I could buy a tiny, replacement Lenovo laptop speaker from a Buy-it-Now listing, but being a technician, I know better than to try to remedy my problem that way. :nono2:


If only I felt as good about the laptop itself as I do about its sound system...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I believe Lenovo is the company that bought IBM laptop division.


Thought they bought the whole IBM PC business, no?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> I hate Lenovo because 1, they don't put the Ctrl key in the correct place on the keyboard, and 2, their service division SUCKS. They cannot EVER send a correct replacement part on the first try, and then try and charge us for the replacement...


We had IBM desktops back in the 80's and they were terrible. Don't know where this sudden urge to buy Lenovos came from. Will be the last....:lol:

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Rich" said:


> Thought they bought the whole IBM PC business, no?
> 
> Rich


Nope. Just the laptop division. Lexmark bought the printer division. They basically shut down the PC division.

- Merg


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Who's making the 360s?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I've always had great luck with Lenovo. Not so much with Toshiba.

I've had my Lenovo for almost six years, and use it for both work and personal. In my office I have a docking station, and it comes home with me, so it gets used for 12+ hours every day. It has been rock solid. It's built like a tank. I don't know how anyone could have any major issues with them.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"AntAltMike" said:


> Who's making the 360s?


Same one that makes PS3s, Wiis and iPhones. Foxconn.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> Who's making the 360s?





dpeters11 said:


> Same one that makes PS3s, Wiis and iPhones. Foxconn.


The 360's were discontinued in favor of the 370's1n 1970. As to IBM Mainframe computers (to which I'm sure you're alluding), they are still manufactured in Poughkeepsie, NY. the curret product line is called System z.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Cholly said:


> The 360's were discontinued in favor of the 370's1n 1970. ...


I could solve most math problems in less time than it took to enter them into those computers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Whoops, wrong 360 

I have to admit, I was told early on(80s) to forget PCs, that the future was in mainframes. I ignored that advice.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Whoops, wrong 360
> 
> I have to admit, I was told early on(80s) to forget PCs, that the future was in mainframes. I ignored that advice.


Oh, yeah? Oh, Yeah?? Well, when I put an IBM 360 through the paces at a 1966 Engineering Department exhibition, I concluded that computers were a fad that would fade away like the hula hoop did, and so I passed on my opportunity to get in on the ground floor.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Nope. Just the laptop division. Lexmark bought the printer division. They basically shut down the PC division.
> 
> - Merg


Huh. No loss there, worst PCs I ever used. We went from a lease contract with IBM to Apple. Huge difference.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I've always had great luck with Lenovo. Not so much with Toshiba.
> 
> I've had my Lenovo for almost six years, and use it for both work and personal. In my office I have a docking station, and it comes home with me, so it gets used for 12+ hours every day. It has been rock solid. It's built like a tank. I don't know how anyone could have any major issues with them.


My wife's got a Lenovo laptop that fits into her PC at work. That's the most expensive model they had at the time and she has had some problems with it, but likes it. I think it's a ThinkPad. Now she's got an IdeaPad and has had no problems with it, but I'm done with them.

Rich


----------

